# My Story... IBS, C-Diff + anxiety



## PaGuz (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello everyone in this group!
I've been reading many of your posts since I was diagnosed but I finally register to the group (I'm also in the facebook group). I have to say that many of your post have made my day when I have felt sad or mad about feeling sick.

My journey with digestive problems began last february, I was having lower abdominal and rectal pain, a nurse practitioner wanted to send me with a GI to have a colonoscopy but I decided to get a second opinion with my OBGYN as the pain was localized in the uterus, the dr did some OB tests and everything was normal so she thought the pain was IBS and nothing else. I then decided to change my eating habits and began eating heathy.. no more fast food but salads and yogurt instead. A month later I had to take amoxicilline due to a tooth infetion and 2 days after I finished the course of antibiotics my intestines began bloating and I got D two time so I went back to the doctor and I asked her to test for C-Diff... great news it came back positive. She put me on Flagyl for 10 days, but the symptoms did not go away (Soft stools [I never really had the bad D that comes with c-diff], mucus, abdominal distension, pain etc). So two weeks later I was back on Flagyl but now for 21 days. Finally on June I tested negative, the bacteria was gone and so 13 pound of my body. I'm currently having such a difficult time gaining weight.

On july I went back to the GI because I was not feeling good, still mucus and soft stools but he told me it was IBS and that I just needed to relax and start eating more, so I did and I gain about 4 pounds.. but weeks later my toddler got Stomach flu and couples of days later we all at home had D... so the pounds I had gained went away. That was like a step back on my healing process.

To make the story shorter... My GI thinks that all I have is IBS and so is my OBGYN, the dr think an antidepresat can help with my anxiety which is what is causing my IBS symptoms. I have not taken the antidepresant as I want to see a clinical psicologist first (I have an appointment for next week).

My symptoms are:
- lower abdominal pain (very similar to menstrual pain, no cramps but constant mild pain)
- abdominal distension
- gas
- soft stools that is why i think that I have IBS-D
Some time I can have one normal BM a day and the next day I can have 3 soft BM.
The 1st BM of the day can be normal and the rest softer and softer some times mushy some times like ribbon
- Sometimes I get pain all over the abdomen, more than pain it a disconfort.

It is incredible how an you feel good one day and the next day you feel sick.

I'm getting more D lately, I had not had D since august and about 5 weeks ago I had cramps and D, then last week again, I was finally feeling normal before yesterday and then last night the abdominal disconfort, this morning a normal BM and then "D"!!!! this is so frustrating!

I've not had a colonoscopy yet, but I just set a new appointment with my GI to set a date for the exam.

I stress very easily and I have had a couple of different events that have increased my anxiety levels so I want to think that my D is related to that.

Sorry for the long post... Thank you in advance for your comments and support.

Pa.


----------



## SWER (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi PaGuz,

I know how you feel. I experience the same, i am frustrated with my weight loss and poor apetite. One day it feels that i am on the road to recovery or at least an improved BM and then the next day all seems lost again. I wish you well with all the increased stress you have been experiencing.

Kind regards,

Swer


----------

